# Ubuntu: Connect mit LAN-Share via VPN



## Zvoni (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch ne Idee:

Szenario:
Ich klinke mich von Zuhause aus per VPN in unser Firmen-Netzwerk. Funzt alles!
Jetzt habe ich mir einen Mount-Point für meinen Office-Rechner eingerichtet.

```
sudo mount -t cifs user=foo,password=bar,domain=mydomain.de //OFFICEPC/C$ /home/zvoni/mnt/officepc
```
funzt auch soweit. (Admin-Share auf c$ ist alles eingerichtet)

Jetzt folgendes "Problem": Bekanntlich kann ich ja in den VPN-Einstellungen angeben, ob dieser VPN-Tunnel nur für "Netzwerk"-Anfragen genutzt werden soll (quasi dass meine eigene Internetverbindung zuhause eben nicht auch über den VPN geleitet werden soll (Firma hat Proxy, Firewall, das übliche Spielzeug halt).
Falls ich das einschalte, scheitert obiger Befehl, da der Name nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Statische IP (damit die Kiste per Netzwerk-Identifizierung entscheiden kann, "Ja, du bist im Firmen-Netzwerk" --> IP=10.50.X.X) geht auch nicht, da wir DHCP haben.
Kann ich irgendwo in irgendeiner config-Datei angeben: "//OFFICEPC/C$ liegt im Adress-Bereich 10.50.X.X"?
Falls ja, wo?
Falls nein, Ideen?


----------



## zerix (11. März 2019)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, aber ich versuche dennoch mal zu antworten. Dass der Name nicht aufgelöst werden kann ist klar. DHCP nicht nicht unbedingt ein Hinderungsgrund eine statische IP-Adresse zur Adressierung zu verwenden. Es kommt darauf an, ob dir immer eine andere IP-Adresse zugewiesen wird. Meist vergeben die DHCP-Server immer die gleiche IP für einen Client.



> Kann ich irgendwo in irgendeiner config-Datei angeben: "//OFFICEPC/C$ liegt im Adress-Bereich 10.50.X.X"?


Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. 
Die Namensauflösung geschieht ja über den eingestellten DNS Server deines Systems. Du wirst den internen DNS-Server nutzen, wenn du deinen ganzen Traffic umleitest. Das ist allerdings nicht so, wenn du nicht deinen Traffic hindurch leitest, da deine DNS Einstellungen nicht geändert werden.
Die einzige Idee die ich gerade auf die schnelle habe, ist dass du deinen DNS-Server von Hand anpasst oder die statische IP verwendest (falls möglich).

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Zvoni (11. März 2019)

OK, ich versuchs mal so zu erklären: Unter Windows gibt es ja diese LMHOSTS-Datei (oder wie die heisst) in welcher ich eintragen kann, dass "OFFICEPC" die Adresse "10.50.25.12 - Subnetz 255.255.255.0" hat.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, ist diese Datei eine Art Fallback, falls der DNS eben "OFFICEPC" so nicht auflösen kann, und dann eben dort nachschaut, und sagt "Aha, OFFICEPC hat also 10.50.10.20"

Und meine Frage bezieht sich jetzt darauf, ob es unter Ubuntu auch so eine Datei gibt, und ob ich dort eben anstatt einer explizit vollständigen IP-Adresse auch eine IP-Range angeben kann (quasi 10.50.25.* mit Wildcards), da meine IP immer 10.50.25.XXX sein wird (Cisco Switch mit Spanning-Tree).

Klar kann ich meine derzeitige IP nehmen, eintragen, und dann Attacke, bis ich eben dann irgendwann keinen Connect mehr bekomme. Ich könnte dann immer noch per Team-Viewer auf OFFICEPC und dort schnell nachschauen, und die IP nachbessern.
Ich hatte halt gehofft, es gäbe auch eine "elegante" Lösung

EDIT:
Hmm, habe gerade ein paar Sachen über /etc/hosts und /etc/resolve.conf gelesen.
Klingt vielversprechend. Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, ob es auch mit Wildcards/IP-Range geht

EDIT2: Hmm, oder einfach im NetworkManager den DNS der Firma eintragen (weil der ist statisch!)


----------



## zerix (11. März 2019)

Ja, aber was soll dir die Wildcard nutzen?
Soll dann automatisch jede IP davon getestet werden?
Was hat denn der Switch damit zu tun? Dadurch ändert sich ja nicht deine IP Adresse.

In die /etc/hosts kannst du hosts mit IP eintragen. Dort wird dann zuerst nachgeschaut, bevor ein DNS gefragt wird. In die resolv.conf kannst du den DNS-Server eintragen.

Das Thema hier ist eher das was du gebrauchen könntest Resolv Conf Multiple DNS Servers with specific domains

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

